
Terraform Pain Points - jbergknoff
https://jonathan.bergknoff.com/journal/terraform-pain-points/
======
mech422
Code reuse and configuration is the biggest one for me. Seems like lots of us
end up having to roll wrappers around Terraform to generate .tf's on the fly.
I thought that was Terraform was supposed to remove the need for shelling
scripting and make files in infrastructure standup :-P

